# Does a left handed pistol exist?



## clawlan (Jan 19, 2007)

I noticed that it looks like pistols all have the magazine release for right handed people. Anybody make a left handed friendly pistol?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep - some guns have it made where U can reverse it yourself. Beretta 92s are set up like this. I can't remember if a Glock can do this. I know some other guns can do this too- Just just have to take the piece apart and swop it to the other sie.

Now - everyone knows I'm gonna work in the P99 here :smt082 ....

The Walther P99 has an ambi mag release. So do HKs. U use your trigger finger, and the release is at the bottom of the trigger guard.

If U go into the HK and Walther sections of this iste - U can find many pics of these guns. Then U'll see what I am talking about...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Can't remember the manf. name but I believe one company still makes lefty 1911's, everything on it is bass ackwards for "those" people:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

XDs have mag release on both sides, slide release is for rightys though.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The only one I've seen with the slide release AND mag release on both sides - the P99 DAO varient (very rare to find, and the trigger sucks) and the HK P2000.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

oops


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> The only one I've seen with the slide release AND mag release on both sides - the P99 DAO varient (very rare to find, and the trigger sucks) and the HK P2000.


... And the upcoming H&K P-30 and HK-45. 
The S&W M&P also has an ambi-slide release and reversable mag-release.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> oops


:?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## clawlan (Jan 19, 2007)

I do like this Walther: P99 Anti-Stress (though I really want a gun with some silver). Now whats the difference between the p99 anti-stress and the p99 quick action? I guess thats a dumb question, the real question being, whats anti stress vs quick action?


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Yep - some guns have it made where U can reverse it yourself. Beretta 92s are set up like this. I can't remember if a Glock can do this...


No, GLCOK magazine catches are not swappable left to right. The new GLOCK G21SF is a smaller G21 .45ACP frame with ambi mag catch though (although they are not in general circulation yet). However, all GLOCK slide stop levers are on the left side of the frame.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

As I'm sure you know, the Colt 1911 can be made lefty-friendly simply by installing an ambidextrous or left-side safety, and many models already come so equipped.

What many people do _not_ know is that the magazine release on the 1911 is _easier_ for lefties than righties. Right-handers must use the thumb to depress the mag release button, but that involves shifting the gun in the hand, thus losing the firing grip and costing time during a speed reload. Lefties, on the other hand (pun intended), can just pop the mag release button with the trigger finger, without losing the firing grip. Lefties can do speed reloads faster than righties.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

clawlan said:


> I do like this Walther: P99 Anti-Stress (though I really want a gun with some silver). Now whats the difference between the p99 anti-stress and the p99 quick action? I guess thats a dumb question, the real question being, whats anti stress vs quick action?


Here are some threads that explain the trigger styles:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5820

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5049


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

For a true LEFT HANDED pistol see this thread
http://forum.m1911.org/showthread.php?t=11839
there are several down the page


----------



## clawlan (Jan 19, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Here are some threads that explain the trigger styles:
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5820
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=5049


Excellent, thank you


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife is a lefty (not politics) and she loves her H&K P2000. I liked hers so much I got one for myself, even though I'm a righty (politics also).


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

Bersa's bigger caliber guns (9, 40 & 45) have ambi safety/decockers and slide release levers. You can also swap the magazine release button from left to right in about 2 minutes. They are reasonably priced as well ($325-$375 NIB depending on location).


----------



## clawlan (Jan 19, 2007)

rachilders said:


> Bersa's bigger caliber guns (9, 40 & 45) have ambi safety/decockers and slide release levers. You can also swap the magazine release button from left to right in about 2 minutes. They are reasonably priced as well ($325-$375 NIB depending on location).


Hm, i like that Bersa Thunder 9. What is everyones opinion of this pistol? Seems to be getting very mixed reviews...

I like the silver color of this one a lot.


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

You may be thinking of the Bersa 45. It's had issues with weak springs and the associated problems with FTE/FTF, but those were with early production guns and they seem to be a thing of the past now. The Bersa 9's are almost without exception praised by everyone who owns them. I wouldn't part with my UC-9 for any similar sized gun, regardless of price. :smt023

I can't say there are never problems with the bigger Bersa's because things do happen sometimes, but the major gripes I've seen concerning the full size T9/40 seem to involve the nickle finish on some guns, so it's a cosmetic problem rather than function. I've NEVER heard a gripe about the Ultra Compact 9 or 40. Personally, I don't like nickle finished guns (had a Colt 1911 and a S&W once that had problems and both were nickle), so I won't own them and haven't had any problems with the finish on any of my Bersa's. BTW, the only gun above with a silver finish is a 380, not 9mm. The 380's are based on a different design (the PPK) than the larger caliber guns.


----------



## clawlan (Jan 19, 2007)

so is there a thunder 9 with some silver on it? (not the compact)


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Some options*

I didn't read through all the replies, but I'm sure you got some good suggestions. I just thought I'd mention that Charter Arms is making or is planning to make revolvers in lefty. Maybe not that you are looking for, but if you are ever in the market for a revolver it could be worth noting.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

S&W's M&P can be user changed for left.

Ruger P series has mag release and safety on both sides

Beretta's 9mm for military and probably same for civilian has for both sides


----------



## rachilders (Oct 25, 2006)

clawlan said:


> so is there a thunder 9 with some silver on it? (not the compact)


Yep, in nickel and SS.


----------

